# Shimano Tiagra



## freibadwirt (21. Juli 2006)

Hallo
bin gerade dabei mir ne neue 30er Multi zum Stand up fischen zuzulegen. Habe bei einem Händler ne Shimano Tiagra TI 30 Wlrsa für 339 Euros gesehen. Scheint eine sehr gute Qualität zu haben. Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit dieser Rolle oder kennt ihr was vergleichbares  für ca 350 €.
Gruß Freibadwirt#h #h #h #h


----------



## Sailfisch (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Shimano Tiagra*

Hallo Andreas! #h 

Meines Erachtens ist die Tiagra-Serie das Beste an Multis was man auf dem Markt bekommen kann. Ebenfalls gut ist die Penn-International-Serie und noch einige andere Premiummarken mit entsprechenden Preisen. 
Der Dir angeboten Preis ist ein absoluter Knaller. #6 #6 #6  Bei HAV (Shimano Lizenshändler in Deutschland) kostet die Ti 30 WLRS A 519 €! Ich hatte letztes Jahr bei HAV eine "normale" Ti 30 im Angebot für 399 € gekauft und war schon stolz wie ein Spanier, weil ich die so günstig bekommen habe. Frag mal ob Dein Händler noch mehr Ti 30 WLRS im Angebot hat, bei dem Preis könnte ich schwach werden, und da ich nächste Woche Geburtstag habe, würde ich die mir glatt selber schenken. :q :q :q


----------



## freibadwirt (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Shimano Tiagra*

@ Sailfisch
werd ich machen . Melde mich anfang nächster Woche.
Gruß Freibadwirt#h #h #h


----------



## Sailfisch (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Shimano Tiagra*

Super, besten Dank! #6 #6 #6
Wenn wir zwei nehmen müßte es ja noch billiger werden.:q :q :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Shimano Tiagra*



> Wenn wir zwei nehmen müßte es ja noch billiger werden


Wusste ja noch gar nicht dass Du auch Schwabe bist ))))


----------



## Sailfisch (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Shimano Tiagra*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Wusste ja noch gar nicht dass Du auch Schwabe bist ))))


Man spart wo man kann. :q :q :q 

@Andreas
Frag Deinen Händler mal, ob es möglicherweise die altes Serie ist. Letztes Jahr hat Shimano die Serie "geliftet". Schau mal oben den Link zu HAV, da ist das neu Modell abgebildet. Müßte man am Kurbelknauf erkennen.


----------



## freibadwirt (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Shimano Tiagra*

@ Sailfisch
hab ich schon ist die neue....

Gruß Freibadwirt#h #h #h #h


----------



## Marlin1 (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Shimano Tiagra*

Wahnsinn,

wenn das die neue ist, gibts zu dem Preis nur eines, Kaufen !!

Kannst du mir mal mitteilen, wos die gibt ? Können da auch 
normalsterbliche wie ich kaufen ?

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## freibadwirt (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Shimano Tiagra*

Hallo
mein Händler hat leider nur eine einzige( daher wohl der Preis).Aber im Ebay sind in der letzten Zeit auch immer wieder welche drin die 30 iger für 339 € die 50iger für 419 €.
Gruß freibadwirt|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Stingray (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Shimano Tiagra*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte letztes Jahr bei HAV eine "normale" Ti 30 im Angebot für 399 € gekauft und war schon stolz wie ein Spanier, weil ich die so günstig bekommen habe.


 

Na wer Dir das Angebot wohl gesteckt hat :q :q :q .


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Sailfisch (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Shimano Tiagra*



			
				Stingray schrieb:
			
		

> Na wer Dir das Angebot wohl gesteckt hat :q :q :q .
> 
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Jo, nochmal Danke für den Tipp, Thomas!



			
				freibadwirt schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> mein Händler hat leider nur eine einzige( daher wohl der Preis).
> Gruß freibadwirt|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:



Sehr betrüblich für uns, für Dich aber ein absolutes Schnäppchen.


----------



## walhalla (4. August 2006)

*AW: Shimano Tiagra*

So tolle Preise sind das auch nicht. Hier auf den Kanaren werden einige Tiagras  zu folgenden Preisen verkauft.
30er   299,-
50er   399,-
130er  699,-


Matthias


----------

